# What Did I Do Wrong With This Pork Loin Roast?



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I found, what I thought, was a beautiful Pork Loin Roast on sale $1.88 per pound. I thought that I had made a good looking Pot Roast Pork, but I guess not. 

I served a nice lunch today of sliced roast, pan gravy, stemmed carrots and broccoli and a salad. 

The meat was as dry as sawdust!

Here's what I did:

I dried the meat off first and then seasoned with S&P

heated the Dutch oven with EVOO to just smoking

browned that baby nicely on all sides

once it was done I put it aside and did a sweat of aromatics and herbs

deglazed the pot with a glug of dry white wine scraping up the bits

put the meat back in the pot, atop the veggies 

then poured in about a cup and a half of chicken broth. 

Into a preheated oven of 375⁰, and immediately turned it down to 325⁰ to cook covered for 3 ½ hours. It was gorgeous!

I let the beauty rest and cool completely prior to wrapping it up and stashing it in the 'fridge to eat later.

I know that farmers are not producing pigs with very little fat on them, can that make the difference? And if so, how can a get a moist and juicy pork roast in the end? Maybe not buying the loin? Maybe getting the shoulder cut instead?

I'm stumped as a Home Cook…


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Pork Loin Roast is very lean with little to no inter-muscular fat and only a thin layer on the 'top-side'.

It should be cooked to medium rare for the best results ~140ish.

Brining helps along with a pan sauce.

----

For long and  slow cooking the shoulder, bone in is best. (as you guessed)


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

For me, pork loin should be brined, then roasted, not braised. I  like to stuff with an apple based stuffing.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

gotcha!

I braised, low and slow, which is not the best method for a loin, right?

So, if I find another loin roast, it should be at higher temp and quickly?

With this all said, now I have about a pund of that sawdust leftover... I do not like to waste, even if it was cheap... what can I do with that?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

yes and yes

As for the pund of leftovwers, here are a few ideas:

Chop it up, mix it with herbs/spices,  bread crumbs and fat and use it as a filling/stuffing for your next roasted Loin!

Or leave it cold and cut it super thinly for sandwiches (with lots of mayo), if you have a good local butcher you can even take it down to him to get it shaved.  If you're a good customer they will do it for free!

Turn it into pork hash-browns with the addition of bacon and onions! maybe some potatoes even.  

Slice medium thin, reheat in pork gravy and use it on open face sandwiches.

Add to your favourite soup (it's now low fat soup because you used loin instead of shoulder)

Dice it up and add it into your favourite pasta sauce or even mac and cheese. with a few bacon bits...

Julien it (match sticks) and then dry fry it and then shallow fry for twice cooked pork.  (you probably won't need to dry fry it very long as it sounds pretty dry already)

Pork pot pie - just dice a bit finer than usual, then crisp up the cubes in your favourite fat (bacon) before adding to the pies.

If you don't have time just put it in some 'jus' and freeze it till later.

Good luck!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

oh, pork hash! will that still be too dry though? or it would using _BACON_ fat and 'taters help it?


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

The bacon adds the fat - the potatoes hold the fat in the dish so it isn't greasy and the onions are the savoury-sweet-sharp-pungent taste to tie them all together.

A good dose of garlic and black pepper and you are golden, just don't burn the garlic (ever) and hold the salt till the final tasting, it's likely going to have enough already.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Fine chop, in a pan with some bacon fat saute some taco seasonings, add a little taco sauce and the chopped pork, you want this just slightly wet with the taco sauce. Use for burritoes or a pork chimichanga.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I once roasted a pork loin for a large gathering and it came out horribly dry.  What's even worse it turned out that the potatoes were not ripe yet so those too turned out terrible.  The whole dinner was bust and I have never ever looked at cooking or eating a pork loin again.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Loins are to lean and not meant for pot roast, moisture will come out of it not go into it. Cook and leave it a bit pink inside , not rare pink Pork today is healthier then chicken as far as sanitation and processing goes.Always roast it or cut into chops and pan sautee or broil. quickly. My other question why would you want a pot roast out of pork anyway..


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Miss KK, that's about how I feel.

I just can't catch a break with any kind of roasts for some reason.

I that I need to get back up on that horse though.

I _love_ pot roast with boiled potatoes, carrots and loads of brown gravy (there it is again, GRAVY). 

Chicken gravy is okay. 

I make a chicken and mushroom dish that is drowning in gravy and then served over broad egg noodles. Really though, that's all it is, simply chicken, mushrooms and gravy. 

Maybe it's jall about the gravy. 

Any vehicle for that unctuous liquid is fine in my book!


----------



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Whether you braise or roast, 3 1/2 hours seems way too long for a pork loin. Not sure if yours was skin on and/or bone in, but an hour or so at 325 should be enough.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I've successfully braised pork loin in cream before (talk about a rich sauce). I definitely agree with the previous comment though: an hour or so should be enough!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefed, I wasn't sure what to do with that lovely 2 1/2 pound boneless skinless pork loin roast that I found at the market for so cheap and so I googled looking for something ...

My first thought was to slice it into healthy sized 'chops' and pan sear them quickly, which in hindsight, I should have.

you were very right, it was very lean, with just a amount of fat on one side... 

well, live and learn, right?

That's why it's great time come here to Chef Talk and talk to other people, both Pros and enthusiasts such as myself

I won't give up!

So, in synopsis, Pork Loin Roast, cooked in dry heat, high heat, no more than 1 hour, done to ...

what interal temp would you all say? 

140° ?? or less? I love pork and I do want to cook more with this product...


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

What I would do?

Brine it for, um, 24 hours
Butterfly
Prepare apple or apricot stuffing, you know, onions, celery, green bell pepper, garlic, bread cubes, diced apple or apricot, some liquid, an egg
Spread the stuffing and roll the loin back to original shape, tie with butcher's twine, um, every 1 1/2" to 2", place on sheet pan, fat side up
Preheat oven to 350°F
Roast until internal temp 135°F, remove from oven and tent to rest for 10-15 minutes
Slice 3/4" to 1" thick slabs
Serve with Roasted Butternut Squash cubes and Sautéed Green Beans (whole)


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Pete has it pretty much summed up for you perfectly.

A few things that he knows but you might not, my apologies if you do.

It's a thick cut so Moderate heat not 'high' heat which is better know as a Hot oven (425)

(here is a good reference - http://www.onlineconversion.com/cooking_gasmark.htm)

You roast a piece of meat to an internal temperature that is lower than your desired final finished temperature to allow for carry-over cooking.

The temperature that you aim for while it is in the oven is based on the temperature that you are roasting at and the size of the meat.

For large pieces use the upper end of the range for smaller items use the lower end of the range.

ie.

Cool oven- 275 - about 5-10 degrees below

Moderate oven -350 - about 10-15 degrees below

Hot oven - 425 - about 15-20 degrees below

Bones, connective tissue, skin and extensive fatty bits will skew these temps towards the lower side as they are insulators.

Brines and non-sugary rubs/marinades the same - they buffer the meat from the heat.

Sugar coated or sweet bastes (honey / molasses etc.) will hold heat and therefore require pulling earlier.

If you overshoot on the internal temperature and the piece of meat is small ie. pork tenderloin - slice it immediately. The juice lost by not allowing it to rest is much less than the juice lost if you allow the internal temp to coast up into the 160-170 range. For large cuts remove it to a room temp tray and don't tent it.

The larger the cut of meat the longer it needs to rest... except when dealing with steaks and super hot broilers, then they take a long rest time also - on a rack and not tented to ensure a good crisp crust.

If your stuffing has any ingredients that are considered 'raw' then you must ensure that they will also be 'cooked' within the range of your final desired temperature - if not cook it more or even better yet change the stuffing ingredients to fit the meats final temperature. Stuffing also acts as an insulator as well as being super yummy.

Hopefully I haven't arsed any-thing wackbards or made a plain mistake.

Mike


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I figure 15-17 mnutes Per pound tops   Time in oven depends  on weight  temp no more then 350  Toward end of cooking I add some stock to pan to mix adn rehydrate pan juices to make sauce or gravy.   Pink on inside but not rare


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

chefedb said:


> ...My other question why would you want a pot roast out of pork anyway..


What kind of question is this? Of all meats pork reigns supreme all over the world. Is there a definition to "pot roast" that you are going by that excludes pork? This morning my mind is still on last night's superb dinner - pork goulash (fancy name for pork pot roast haha) Don't know it till you try it my friend.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

here are 2 methods i really like and use often...the first has italian influences as it is roasted in cream which makes for a most righteous pan gravy....it's so easy breezy i hesitate to even call it a recipe...maybe just a way.....i'll just hit the high notes but can send specifics if you'd like......make a paste of garlic, salt, fresh chopped rosemary and oil...butterfly pork, rub/slather/spread  most of paste all over inside...roll & tie pork, brown well in dutch oven, pour cream or 1/2 &1/2 into pan, slather more garlic paste mix on top of pork.....oven at 400, cover and roast for 30-40 minutes or til 135-140....pull pork and rest it....whisk cream in pan smooth....i add either dry vermouth or dry sherry as i like either better than white wine in this dish, but whatever you have is good. adjust s&p...... 

the second recipe i would definately call a pot roasting method......butterfly the pork and stuff with dried fruit(figs, sun dried pears, apricots, prunes, almonds) whatever you have soaked in wine or sherry to plump a bit. roll, tie and brown really well in oil and butter. pull pork, saute onions, add spices(cinnamon, thyme, nutmeg, cloves, s&p) add red wine and reduce to half...add chopped dried fruits(same as filling), chix or veal stock...put pork back in the pot, pushing it into the sauce and bring to a boil....cover pot, put in a 350 oven for 40-45 minutes or til 135-140. pull pork and rest....if sauce needs thickening reduce it stovetop.

the stuffed one will take a bit more time to cook...just use your handy dandy instant read.....you may also need/want to baste once or twice...won't hurt

joey

it's a cold, hailing, snowy, thunderstormy, slushy day here...perfect day for a pork loin dinner


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What kind of question is this. Forget it , you figure it out.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

A lot of people would much rather BBQ or Smoke any pork cut that is suitable for Pot-Roasting, and quite arguably right.

However with my northern winters Pot Roasting is the only way to go for many months out of the year.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Joey, please share more specifics about your creamy method for the loin, especially quantities.  Sounds good and creamy.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

A pork shoulder roast pot roast with stuffing made in the pan with it is very good.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I just got home from my excursion into town.

I went to my favorite 'Asian Market' where they 

always have Pork Butt aka Shoulder, _cheap_, $1.89 per pound. (I should have bought more)

The supermarket closest to our house charges like $5 to $6 per pound.

I found two nice pieces and have them stashed in the ice box for now. 

They are beautiful. Just the right amount of fat to muscle. 

Also they had banana leaves, so I'm going to make my version of roast pork, KALUA PIG!!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

durangojo said:


> ...the first has italian influences as it is roasted in cream which makes for a most righteous pan gravy....it's so easy breezy i hesitate to even call it a recipe...maybe just a way.....i'll just hit the high notes but can send specifics if you'd like......make a paste of garlic, salt, fresh chopped rosemary and oil...butterfly pork, rub/slather/spread most of paste all over inside...roll & tie pork, brown well in dutch oven, pour cream or 1/2 &1/2 into pan, slather more garlic paste mix on top of pork.....oven at 400, cover and roast for 30-40 minutes or til 135-140....pull pork and rest it....whisk cream in pan smooth....i add either dry vermouth or dry sherry as i like either better than white wine in this dish, but whatever you have is good. adjust s&p......


Sista' Joey, this almost sounds like porcetta (sp).

Is that kinda' how ya' do it? 

You know this little Hawaiian girl 

with the goomba for a hubby is always 

looking for Italian recipes/methods.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As stated before, but worth mentioning again Pork loin is cut of meat that does best with quicker cooking methods; i. e. drying roasting, or cutting into '"chops" or "steaks" and pan searing or grilling or pounding thin, breading and frying (either panfrying or deep fryiing).  Whatever you do you don't want to cook pork loin above 160°F or you will end up with a very dry, sawdust like product.  Personally, I prefer my pork loin still slightly pink on the inside, although many people haven't gotten to that point yet as they grew up being told that undercooked pork would make you sick.  Nowadays, pork is much safer and the days of your Mom cooking pork to death are over.

When looking for a cut of pork to braise (stew, pot roast, goulash, etc.) you want to look for the cheaper cuts of pork.  Don't shy away from cuts with considerable fat and connective tissue.  It is these 2 things that help keep the meat moist as it is cooked above that 165°F mark.  What is stringy, tough and nasty at lower temperatures, miraculously turns meat into a succulent, tender, moist cut full of flavor at higher temperatures.

As a general rule of thumb, although there are always the exception, the more expensive the cut of meat, the less cooking it requires, not taking into account any specials or sales the store is running.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

$5-6 lb for pork butt is highway robbery.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Yes, Joey! Please?


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

chefbuba said:


> $5-6 lb for pork butt is highway robbery.


yup, that's what I said too! This got me to thinkin' ...

the 'experts' are saying that their is going to be a pork shortage, right?

So how is it that my little 'Asian market' can sell a pork butt at $1.89 per pound,

but the so called main stream supermarket charges so much more? (as in miss kk's thread about butcher's, we don't have one here)


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Pork will be plentiful yet this fall but feed prices are driving up pork prices. The store is probably not doing enough turnover and is tossing meat in the trash.


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow!  $5-$6 a lb for pork butt?

It's never more than $2.99 a lb here in the supermarkets and usually can be had for $1.89 or $1.99 lb.

It's always cheap at my local Mexican market which also sells what they call pork "stew" meat regularly for $1.69 lb.

The stew meat seems to be a mix of shoulder and other, tougher scraps from God knows where on the pig.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Bar B Q pork , Saute and mix into Bolangaisse Sauce.Mix into meat balls make egg rolls, wontons ,potstickers.Etc. Dont waste it


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh no, chefed, I never waste anything! 

The rest of that sawdust hunk-o-porkloin-roast 

is wrapped up nicely in the deep freeze. 

My concern about using it in some other dish is will it still be dry? 

I'm leaning towards a Hash as previously mentioned here, 

but I am so afraid of it _STILL_ being dry and inedible.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

K whatever dish you use it on will most likely contain moisture which will help refresh it. If you do make hash, when cooking it add  meat, onions spices herbs some stock then potatoes. Stock will reconstitute the meat.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

porchetta is a whole n'other ting...the pork shoulder or butt is used or sometimes a porkloin is wrapped in pork belly. it is the italian equivalent to pulled pork. i have eaten it but never made it. to me it's totally 'manfood' which would make it perfect for a super bowl party. i'm sure siduri can add much if she's around. as for your leftover 'sawdust'...enchiladas, burritos, tamales and bbq sandwiches come to mind.

while there are many recipes for roast pork braised in milk, i like this one as it's quick and easy and not overly ambitious(i leave that to the french!). most recipes call for milk, but i like a combo of 1/2 & 1/2  and cream or milk. it's not meant to be a creamy sauce per se.....more of a really luxurient pan gravy.....i know the advantages of using just milk as it makes the pork extremely tender, but it also involves a longer braise. since i opt for a shorter cooking time, i use a combo....plus i never use milk for anything....another note is that i don't just pour the milk in the pan. after browning i bring it to frothiness, simmer and reduce a bit scraping up all the brown bits from the bottom and sides with the help of a splash of some kind of fortified wine. then i add the pork, cover the pan and put in the oven. sooo, all that being said...here's the recipe;

MOL:

4-6  large garlic cloves

3/4-1 tsp kosher salt

2tbl fresh rosemary, chopped

1 tsp cracked black pepper

1/4 cup olive oil

1 cup milk, cream, 1/2 & 1/2 or combo + more if needed

don't trim the pork loin...you want the fat and most of it will burn off in the browning anyway. make the garlic/herb paste using only 1/2 of the oil. butterfly the pork, smear 3/4 of the paste all over the inside, roll, tie and brown really well in the remaining oil.pull the pork( this is where i sometimes brown up some pancetta), add 1/2 & 1/2 -milk combo, bring to a froth, scrape sides and bottom,add some dry vermouth and reduce for a few minutes. return the pork to the pan, top with the rest of the garlic-rosemary paste cover and roast in a 400 oven for 30-40 minutes or til 135-140. baste once or twice adding a bit more milk if the sauce starts to reduce tooo quickly. pull pork and let it rest. whisk the pan gravy to smooth out the texture and to incorporate any and all brown bits.....add a splash or two of either white wine, dry vermouth, sherry, madeira or marsala, depending on what flavor you're going for. not only does the booze flavor the sauce but it helps to make it more translucent, less creamy looking....cut the strings on pork, slice, and sauce...you know what to do next!

this is great with a potato galette and sauteed green beans with cremini mushrooms, or roasted shallots.

any questions?

joey

oops, the recipe is for a 2# boneless pork loin


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

> The stew meat seems to be a mix of shoulder and other, tougher scraps from God knows where on the pig.


everything but the squeal remember!!!

joey


----------



## chicagoterry (Apr 3, 2012)

Joey-

Thanks for the recipe.

I have a pork loin thawing in the fridge and now I know what I'm doing with it.

Terry


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I still have my two pork butts in the 'fridge, I'll take care of those puppies tomorrow. 

Mr. k~girl has his fork ready for Kalua Pig! 

(in his hand right now already!) YUM!! Now that's ONO-licious! 

GEZ, and I can't figure out why I've gained weight since joining CT?

You ALL inspire me to be a better Cook and make good food

(my husband says I've always made good food, it's just more often now).


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the recipe joey!


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

I would love to make that roast Joey, but you know Michael, 'it's creamy, I don't like creamy'

what else would you braise in besides the 1/2 & 1/2 or milk or cream?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Braise in pork stock or chicken stock to make a nice gravy.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

MaryB said:


> Braise in pork stock or chicken stock to make a nice gravy.


You always hear about chicken stock and beef stock - rarely pork stock. I only make it a few times a year for when I'm planning on some chile verde or various pork and beans type dishes. Pork stock doesn't seem to be commonplace in European based cuisines.

mjb.


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

kgirl,

excuse my delay in answering..it's been quite the whirlwind here lately.....make the pork loin for mr. k...he will love it, trust me. although it does have milk, don't think of it as a creamy sauce...it is really more a pan gravy than cream sauce....it's gravy on steroids!!!  do you own Marcella Hazan's 'Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking' or any of her books? of all people kgirl, you should...maybe go to the library and look through a few. she is an absolute gift!!!  anyway,her recipe for 'pork loin braised in milk, bolognese style' is sooo simple...there are only a few ingredients...pork, milk, s&p, butter/oil. during the very low, slow and long cooking time the pork absorbs the milk to make it succulent and tender and at the same time the milk actually forms a crust......i would suggest you try hers, or if you use mine, don't use cream, use milk......

keep an eye out for Sprouts pork sale...they are beautiful and cheap!

joey


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

My sista' Joey, Tanks eh!

I'll take a look at my books, I seem to recall that name in the back of my brain, somewhere in the cobwebs.

Funny, I buy my Pork mostly at Sprouts, their 'ole tyme' is it? When it goes on sale. 

That roast was from them. 

Going there this morning with Mom, as well as Trader Joe's, 

two of our favorites that are little closer to home than going 

to the 'Asian Market' with the really nice piggies, lots of fat to meat! 

But way too far away to get there on a regular basis, what with the gas prices! 

We paid $5.09 in California!! Now I hear it's worse!!


----------

